# Whats that texture on some Panzer's??



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy Dudes!

What is that texture I see on some Panzer's? and what purpose does it serve?

Danke!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Are you talking about zimmerit? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimmerit


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ya! Funny last night I could not find much on it but then I tried using different text.

I have plenty of Aves and I'm thinking of making a pattern tool. Looking at some pics I see there really wasn't a serious or dead on method to the pattern other than horizontal or vertical. should be easy enough to do especially at 1/16th scale.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually there are very distinct patterns to zimmerit. Different factories applied it differently, in different locations, etc. Specific vehicles can be identified by their patterns.

Zimmerit was used for only a specific period of time too so some tanks never had it, some vehicles had it during part of their production, and some vehicles had to have it.

The pattern is also not constant on a particular tank. For example, the Tiger I usually had a very fine pattern on the gun mantlet but a thicker pattern on the turret.

You would want to be careful with a particular kit to make sure the tank as the kit depicts actually had zimmerit. For example, in 1/16th the Porsche turreted King Tiger had zimmerit but the Tamiya and Trumpeter Henschel versions depict tanks built after zimmerit was discontinued.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! 

Most of my projects ( like my 1/72 scale VII-C ) I searched around till
I found a U-boot that had an interesting tower art and colorful history.

I'm hoping to find a Early Tiger that may be the same way.....if Not I am leaning towards the Tiger ( wanna be ) used in Saving Privet Ryan. It had a Zimmerit coating tho we all know its a Russian Tank LOL.

Thats what I like about some projects.....I like learning about what I'm building.

I know I will not be happy till I pay at ;east 150.00 for a aftermarket sound system.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zimmerit was not applied to the early Tiger I. The first half dozen or dozen Tiger I mid types lacked zimmerit, but the subsequent run on the mid type version all had it. Every Tiger I late had zimmerit. The Tiger I late is the type more or less depicted in SPR. You can not easily convert an early to a late as its not so easy as just sticking on new wheels or swapping out the cupola.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

No problem then as my HL Tiger is the Early Tiger 1.

Cool!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty sure there are Zimmerit tools out there for poking the pattern into putty.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Right you are my furry friend....but at 1/16th scale?
plus I don't mind fabricating something.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For 1/16 I would consider this:

Get a couple of different electric RC Car pinion gears. Bend a coat hanger handle that will hold the gear and allow you to roll it along like a paint roller. Use that to roll the pattern into something like Aves on the model.

You can also press it in with a screw driver for hard to reach spots.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know you can do it! 
Actually, get one of the 1/35 zimmerit tools and it'll be half the size you need - use that as a guide to make your own.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> I know you can do it!
> Actually, get one of the 1/35 zimmerit tools and it'll be half the size you need - use that as a guide to make your own.


Well the AFV Club zimmerit tool is about what I described making just smaller... its a toothed roller with a handle.

The other tools are photo-etch. Hard to make yourself. And the rake type tools are sloppy. They work best with solvent type putties but a stamp or roller would work better.

But, again, it depends on what type of tank it is. Not all zimmerit can be reproduced with a rake, roller, etc.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If I decide to use this covering I would work in sections. I figure on making my stamp out of Aves....and for the more complex areas ....I wouls use the back side of my squadron panel line scriber tool....the same way I would make the stamp. There is more than one way to skin a cat. 

Beginning to wonder if its worth but I have not seen too many early Tigers with it done in this scale.....mostly the jag and panthers. 

Thanks for the input guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The reason you dont see early Tigers with it is becuase none were built with Zimmerit. Tiger I early production ended in full before Zimmerit started to be used. The first few Tiger I mid types did not have it either. The bulk of the mid production Tiger tanks dod, however, have Zimmerit. Every single Tiger I late type had zimmerit.

So if you have the HL or Tamiya Tiger I kits they are not suitable for Zimmerit.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I agree and have decided to go without it. I have enough to do on this project as it is.

I did find this little gem for 22.00 and shipping 
that's not bad for a Tamiya recoil unit .....I may just go for it.

Last night I cut out the battery compartment and glued the battery door in place. I figure it would be a lot easier to make the whole top section removable with a hook and strong mini magnets instead. No switches or anything under the tanks hull.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

One of the most interesting and informative posts I have read in some time. I enjoyed learning all that. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Weasel,

I must admit that I'm having a blast wit this project. I have always loved the Tiger Tank and ever since the owner of Galaxy Hobby practically attacked my buddy and I as we walked into the place about 10 years ago and and showed us the first Tamiya 1/16th scale model with real museum recorded Tiger sounds I have always wanted something like it but at 800 to 1,000 after radio gear, parts etc I figured no way cold day in hell 

But these Heng Long Tanks are very close to quality, are not bad out of the box and the upgrade options are very numerous....some pricey and some not. I'm choosing to custom build and piece together what I can.....but finding some of the sound and other goodies hard to say no too. 

Oh boy 

.....rent first then tank...rent first...then tank....food optional LOL


----------

